# Gallipolis, OH - Hektor, Y



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12644782

Gallia Co AS, Hektor, YM, No Pic but they know a GSD

HIGH KILL SHELTER


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

still listed w/no picture.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says adopted


----------

